# Dry Hopping Cider



## grantsglutenfreehomebrew (6/7/12)

Hi all. Was just wandering if anyone has dry hopped a cider? And if so what sort of hops? Just bottle conditioning a roast apple cider & i think it could benefit from a light drop hop probably using any of the 4 c's.


----------



## pmunny (6/7/12)

What about nelson sauvin


----------



## Helles (6/7/12)

grantsglutenfreehomebrew said:


> Hi all. Was just wandering if anyone has dry hopped a cider? And if so what sort of hops? Just bottle conditioning a roast apple cider & i think it could benefit from a light drop hop probably using any of the 4 c's.




How do you roast apple cider
Roasted apples ???
Just brought 21 Lt apple juice 
Is it possible??


----------



## grantsglutenfreehomebrew (7/7/12)

helles said:


> How do you roast apple cider
> Roasted apples ???
> Just brought 21 Lt apple juice
> Is it possible??


Yes grasshopper. Possible it is. But easier to roast cut up apples and mash them in with some apple juice.

Nelson Sauvin sounds like an excellent idea. Thanks pmunny. Never used them before but the flavour/aroma profile they're supposed to have sounds about right.


----------



## Phoney (7/7/12)

I have and it turned out a bit weird tasting. I think I overpowered it.

I would use noble hops like hallertau or saaz, and start with small amounts, ie .5g/L


----------

